# Wasserhyazinthen



## domserv (25. März 2017)

Habe heute beim Dehner gesehen, dass noch massenweise Wasserhyazinthen angeboten werden. War da nicht was mit EU Verbot __ invasive Arten?

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2017)

Hi Jimi,

sicher das es Eichhornia crassipes waren und keine Trapa natans

die Eichhornia crassipes unterliegt in der ganzen EU weiterhin einen Handels-, Vermehrungs-, Weitergabe-, Haltungsverbot. Auch dürfen sie auch weder Straßen, Schienen, Luft- und Wasserstraßen durch/über EU-Gebiet transportiert werden (in die Schweiz kann sie daher auch net mehr legal importiert werden)

Solange es keine Änderungen an dem Verbot invasiver Arten gibt ist der Verkauf illegal (Händler durften legal zwar nach dem 03.08.2016 nur noch die Restbestände in ihren veräußern die noch vor dem Stich-Datum in den Läden vorhanden waren - was allerding auch vollkommen sinnlos da ja Privatmann/-frau ja nur die schon vor 03.08.16 erworbenen Exemplare aller auf der Liste stehenden Arten unter ganz bestimmten Auflagen weiterhin behalten durfte. Alle ab 03.08.16 zugelegten Arten der Liste waren illegal (durften ab dann ja weder erworben, noch transportiert werden) und mußt vernichtet/abgegeben werden

Änderungen sollen ja regelmäßig gemacht werden und die Liste dann angepaßt werden. Allerdings läuft das wohl eher in Fristen von 2-3-4 Jahren ab bis es dann mal Änderungen zum "Guten" gibt (festgestellt wird das sich die aufgeblasene Wasserhyzinthe auch in Südeuropa net dauerhaft halten kann und wieder freigegeben wird)


----------



## domserv (27. März 2017)

Eichornia crassipes! 

Trapa natans ist doch die Wassernuss. Die hatte ich letztes jahr im Teich.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Apr. 2017)

Dann muss ich mal die Augen bei Obi offen halten.


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Apr. 2017)

Das ist soo schwer die allein über den Winter zu kriegen.
Bei mir ringt gerade die letzte im Aquarium mit dem Tod.
Ich hätte sie soooo gerne behalten....
Dafür gibt es im moment beim Großhändler Pila ampullacilla/Riesenapfelschnecken. Die Rasenmäher sind nicht verboten tztztz
Vg Monika


----------



## Erin (18. Apr. 2017)

Bei unserer letzten Einkaufstour habe ich in jedem Laden Wasserhyazinthen gesehen, waren alle aus Holland.

Tröste dich Monika, meine haben es auch nicht geschafft...


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Apr. 2017)

Ich hab es auch versucht. 
Mit einem Bottich auf der Fensterbank im teichwasser.
Im aquarium.
Alles nicht geklappt.
Die Apfelschnecken waren auch erst verboten sind nu wieder freigegeben aber nur 2 unterarten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2017)

Hi Andy/Monika

bei Apfelschnecken betrifft das Verbot nur Apfelschnecken der Gattung Pomacea (weil sich eine eingschleppte recht kälteverträgliche Pomaceae-Art in Spanien über Reispflanzen hergemacht hatte - da man die Viecher aber net leicht per Auge auseinaderhalten kann wurden vorsorglich alle Pomacea-Arten verboten)

Die "Unterwasserrasenmäher" unter den Apfelschnecken wie z.B Aselone spixi, Marisa cornuarietis oder Pila betraf das Verbot wie auch alle anderen Apfelschnecken-Gattungen nie

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Apr. 2017)

Ich weis, das es die nicht betroffen hat. Aber trotzdem sind das die schlimmeren.
Ach da braucht man nimmer drüber diskutieren.
Es nervt, is aber nicht zu ändern...
Vg Monika


----------



## Goldfischline (19. Apr. 2017)

Gestern im Obi gewesen.und es gab Wasserhyazinthen. Leider noch zu kalt gerade, aber sobald es wärmer wird,sind sie mir.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Apr. 2017)

Wo waren diese im Obimarkt?
In der Pflanzenabteitung oder direkt bei den Fischen? Denn in Norderstedt waren keine.


----------



## Goldfischline (19. Apr. 2017)

In Row bei den Wasserpflanzen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Apr. 2017)

Da war ich nämlich nicht. Ich war nur bei den Fischen und da hatten die nur die Wassernuss.
Aber zum Glück ist es noch zu kalt.


----------



## Goldfischline (19. Apr. 2017)

Bei den Wasserpflanzen, in grossen bunten Schalen.und waren grosse Pflanzen. Der Obi hier hat schon Riesenauswahl an Pflanzen,haben gestern zugeschlagen.am Samstag waren wir auch da, da habe noch keine Wasserhyazinthen, gestern waren sie da.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Apr. 2017)

Ich kaufe lieber beim Hagebau die allgemeinen Wasserpflanzen. Sind günstigerund sehr schöne kräftige Pflanzen.
Zumindest hier.


----------



## Goldfischline (19. Apr. 2017)

Hagebau waren wir gestern vorm Obi. Kaum Auswahl und mickrige Pflanzen. Aber schöne Fische . So unterschiedlich wohl von Stadt zu Stadt, obwohl die selben Märkte.
Wenn ich heute zu Obi komme, mach ich heute Bild von den Wasserhyazinthen, die sind echt riesig.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Apr. 2017)

Ja kannst mal sehen znser hagebau hat gar keine Fische. 
Ja freu mich auf die Bilder.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Heute war ich im Hagebau bei uns und hab mal bei den Wasserpflanzen geguckt. 
Siehe da...
Die Eichhonia Crassipes 
Dickstielige Wasserhyazinthe
Und ich hab sie nun auch.


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Apr. 2017)

Du, für die is es aber noch etwas kalt...hol die nochmal raus und stell sie mit frischem Teichwasser solange aufs Fensterbrett..wenigstens diese Woche noch.
Solange die Nachttemperaturen unter 5 Grad sind, kommen bei mir __ Wasserhyazinte, __ Froschbiss, __ Muschelblume und Co nicht raus.
VG Monika


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Apr. 2017)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2017)

Hi Andy,

ich glaube die __ Wasserhyazinte wird schnell verhungern 

MfG Frank


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Apr. 2017)

Ja ich glaub auch. 
Wie kann ich nur.


----------



## Thundergirl (19. Mai 2017)

Hey,

komme gerade vom Zoofachhandel meines Vertrauens. Auch dort gibt es wieder Wasserhyazinthen. Laut Inhaber gibt es eine Übergangsfrist bis August 2018. Bis dahin dürfen sie noch gehandelt und gehalten werden.

Habe mir dann auch wieder 2 Stück mitgebracht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2017)

Ho Thundergirl

ja, der Händler hat zwar Recht mit einer 1jährigen !!!! Übergangsfrist, - diese Übergangsfrist endet am 02.08.17 - für Gewerbetreibende. Allerdings er unterschlägt dabei mal ganz einfach das die Frist  aber nur für diejenigen Tiere/Pflanzen im Laden gilt/galt die schon nachweislich vor dem Stichtag 03.08.16 im Laden vorhanden waren. (je Pflanze/Tier die erst ab/nach dem 03.08.16 in den Laden kamen - wie z.B die frischen aktuellen Wasserhayzinten unterliegen dem Verkaufsverbot und er macht sich somit mit dem Verkauf dieser Exemplare strafbar)

Die eingeräumte Frist der EU zum Verkauf der Restbestände für Gewerbetreibende von vor dem 03.08.16 ist allerdings auch ein schlechter Witz.

Denn seit dem 03.08.16 gilt ja für alle Personen (egal ob Privatmann oder Gewerbetreibende) ohne Ausnahmen ein absolutes Erwerbsverbot für sämtliche gelistete Arten, ein absolutes Vermehrungsverbot für alle gelisteten Tiere/Pflanzen (selbst Gärtnereien/Botanische Gärten dürfen die betroffenen Pflanzenarten seitdem nicht mehr vermehren wenn sie welche in ihrem Bestand haben), ein Einführverbot in die EU, ein Transportverbot auf Straßen, Schienen, Wasserwegen und Luftweg durch/über EU-Gebiet

folglich hat sich jeder Teich-/Aquarienbesitzer, der nach dem 03.08.16 Wasserhyazinten gekauft hat (nicht nachweisen kann das sie schon vor !!! dem Stichstag in seinem Besitz waren) sich strafbar gemacht

MfG Frank


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (6. Juni 2017)

Naja @Knoblauchkröte aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Händler einfach fahr los handeln. 
Denn es führen ja sooo viele Märkte die Pflanzen. 
In Hamburg war bisher in jedem Baumarkt in dem ich war die __ Wasserhyazinte zu finden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2017)

Hi Andy,

solange es keine Kontrollen (wegen dem akuten Personalmangel in sämtlichen Zuständigen Behörden) gibt und die "Gesetztesbrecher" auch keine merklichen Strafen zu erwarten haben (bezahlen sie meißt aus der Kaffeekasse) wird sich da auch nix großartig ändern.

der Verkauf harter Drogen ist schließlich auch schon seit Jahrzehnten verboten wird aber trotzdem täglich von tausenden Dealern betrieben
Brauchst ja nur mal zu schauen wieviele Fahrer täglich mit Handy am Ohr/in der Hand tagtäglich mit dem Auto/Fahrrad unterwegs sind, das Gesetzt juckt auch keine Sau und die Strafe ist lächerlich

MfG Frank


----------



## Biotopfan (13. Apr. 2018)

Hei, wurden diesjahr schon Wasserhyazinthen im Handel gesehen?
Ich hab noch aus altem Bestand welche im Aquarium
Sehen zur Zeit garnicht gut aus...hoffe sie überleben...
Wird Zeit das sie raus können...
Und nee...ich geb keine ab
VG Monika


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Sehen zur Zeit garnicht gut aus...hoffe sie überleben...


Also ich habe noch keine über den Winter bekommen. Haben deine schon mal geblüht ?


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Apr. 2018)

Hei, ja...1x hat sie es geschafft..das war in einem Jahr, als es mehrere Tage 40° warm war...
Die wollen sehr, sehr warm..sonst geht nix...
VG Monika


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, wurden diesjahr schon Wasserhyazinthen im Handel gesehen?
> VG Monika



Hi Monika,

nee, bisher noch net. Wird nun wohl auch nirgens mehr welche geben denn

jeder Händler der nach dem 02.08.17 (da endete nämlich die gewerblichen Betrieben eingeräumte 1jährige Übergangsfrist um ihre noch "vor dem 03.08.16 vorhandenen" Restbestände loszuwerden) noch Wasserhyazinten verkauft macht sich unwiederbringlich strafbar

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Apr. 2018)

yep, gestern auf dem Pflanzenmarkt Kiekeberg, der Wasserpflanzen-Anbieter hatte sogar ein Schild aufgestellt,
da er es wohl müde war... immer wieder das gleiche erzählen zu müssen!
Keine einzige Wasserhyazinthe mehr zu kriegen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Apr. 2018)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Und nee...ich geb keine ab
> VG Monika



das ist ja auch strengstens verboten
(genau wie die Pflanzen selbst im privaten Bereich zu Privatzwecken vermehren, also jeden einzelnen Ableger vernichten)


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2018)

Schon mal einer in Holland geschaut ?


----------



## lollo (15. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Holland


Hallo,

die gehören auch zur EU


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die gehören auch zur EU


Bin mir manches mal nicht sicher ob die das auch Wissen.


----------



## lollo (15. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ob die das auch Wissen.


Hallo,

bei denen gehts aber noch, andere Länder sind da viel schlimmer, die wollen immer nur die Vorteile.


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Apr. 2018)

Nee, ich vermehre die nicht...bin froh, wenn sie mir übern Winter nicht abkacken und mir wenigstens eine einzige übrig bleibt
Oder ich steig um auf Eichhornia azurea Rotstängelig...die darf ich und die Blüten sind genausoschön...nur hab ich das halt noch nicht geschafft, eine rauszukitzeln...
Das Zeug is mega anspruchsvoll und verfressen...
Hab grad wieder 2, die Löffelbilder gebildet haben...
Im Teich haben sie leider versagt, aber ich könnte eine mit in den Lotuspott werfen.
VG Monika


----------



## lollo (16. Apr. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die Eichhornia crassipes unterliegt in der ganzen EU weiterhin einen Handels-, Vermehrungs-, Weitergabe-, Haltungsverbot.


Hallo Frank,

und warum gibt es dieses Verbot?
War heute in einem Blumencenter, da hätte ich noch welche kaufen können, auch im Netz werden sie noch angeboten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Apr. 2018)

Hi Lollo,

Eichhornia crassipes sind halt in warmen Ländern extrem invasiv und ersticken durch Lichtentzug unter Wasser alles andere an Pflanzenleben. (in Asien und Afrika verstopfen die ganze Gewässersysteme). In Europa hat man halt Angst das sie sich in Spanien, Italien, Griechenland wenn "ausgesetzt" ebenfalls einbürgern könnten und es dann den heimischen Wasserpflanzen/Tieren in den dort eher beschränkten Gewässern noch schlechter geht.
Das so ein Verbot dann auch die EU-Länder betrifft wo sich die Pflanzen net halten können liegt ganz banal am Schengen-Abkommen (kontrollfreier Reiseverkehr innerhalb der EU-Grenzen).


----------



## lollo (16. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Frank,

dann müßte man den globalen Tourismus aber auch verbieten,  denn was da versucht wird illegal mitzubringen, zeigt uns doch die Kontrolle des 
Zolls. Ganz zu schweigen von dem was sich unbewusst in den Koffern und Co. eingenistet hat, wo keiner etwas von weiß.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Apr. 2018)

an dem EU-Gesetz zur "Liste der invasiven Arten" habe ich net mitgearbeitet

das waren hauptsächlich die Naturschutzverbände aus der gesamten EU


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2018)

lollo schrieb:


> dann müßte man den globalen Tourismus aber auch verbieten,  denn was da versucht wird illegal mitzubringen, zeigt uns doch die Kontrolle des
> Zolls.


 Kontrollen Zoll...das ist der Punkt. In EU gibt es die nicht....deshalb verbot in allen Ländern der EU. An den EU-Grenzen gibt es mehr oder weniger wirksame Kontrollen.


----------



## lollo (17. Apr. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kontrollen Zoll...das ist der Punkt. In EU gibt es die nicht


Moin,

oh doch, die gibt es sehr wohl, ich meine damit nicht die Passkontrolle. 
Sehe hier einige Beispiele
Auch in den Medien habe ich schon einiges gesehen.


----------

